# Open Revolt?



## Bryan (Aug 13, 2009)

It is very evident that the American people are done with politicians lying to them.. pushing them around.. and telling us what we must do.   

I believe that both Democrats and Republicans have failed us miserably.  It is also my belief that the common people, the business folks, the laborers of this country must retake control of our country.    

It is also very clear to me that the politicians, even after being assaulted verbally all across the USA by citizens from every walk and every party would get the message.. that we are going the wrong direction, are not listening.   

I'm afraid that if they, our elected politicians, don't start listening soon that we are going to have open revolt.   This scares me the most because I fear the federal government will respond in a harsh way and we will lose even more freedoms.    

Congress is so out of touch with reality its almost become irrelevant much as the United Nations has become.    


I'm just wondering.. am I the only one thinking this?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 13, 2009)

Good example of our elected officials not giving a damn...

[video=youtube;1FTiGI9I1DI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FTiGI9I1DI[/video]

Unfortunately I cannot see a revolt taking place...ever. With the patriot act and big brother tracking our every moves, any uprising would be squashed before it got off the ground. Republic of Texas anyone? lol Just my conspiratorial side coming out..lol


----------



## Bryan (Aug 13, 2009)

I watched the various "town meetings" from around the country and it just seems like to me.. people from everywhere around the USA are unhappy with government right now.  I know its for different reasons but I just believe that its proof positive that our elected officials have lost site of "we the people".


----------



## JTM (Aug 13, 2009)

yea i doubt there'd ever be an open revolt (any time soon).

you never know, though.  i'm sure the revolutionaries in 1776 thought the same thing...


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 13, 2009)

Bryan said:


> I watched the various "town meetings" from around the country and it just seems like to me.. people from everywhere around the USA are unhappy with government right now.  I know its for different reasons but I just believe that its proof positive that our elected officials have lost site of "we the people".



Nothing is better than seeing a politician caught in a lie or being shouted down and unable to defend himself. I just hope those who are outraged take their frustrations to the polls.


----------



## Bryan (Aug 13, 2009)

I know I intend to..  and I really believe there will be very few incumbents returning to office after midterm elections regardless of party.


----------



## JTM (Aug 13, 2009)

if you're like me, then it sounds like a good time to get into polytikken.


----------



## JBD (Aug 13, 2009)

Read the book "Unintended Consequences" by John Ross AND
google the "Bonus Army" or just read this The Bonus Army

Then tell me it cannot happen, then tell me the US Military has never taken action on our own land against our own people and against our Veterans.

Be sure to look closely at the names of the military leaders


----------



## RJS (Aug 13, 2009)

jbd said:


> read the book "unintended consequences" by john ross and
> google the "bonus army" or just read this the bonus army
> 
> then tell me it cannot happen, then tell me the us military has never taken action on our own land against our own people and against our veterans.
> ...



Wow!  That is crazy!  I never heard of that before.


----------



## Nate Riley (Aug 13, 2009)

Bryan said:


> I know I intend to..  and I really believe there will be very few incumbents returning to office after midterm elections regardless of party.



That would be a good revolt in my opinion.  However, not all of the incumbents are for this.  Ours isn't.  I only say this because there are a few statesmen up there, that represent our interests and not the government.  

I would like to see the population nationwide vote strictly based on this issue.  We would get rid of most of the "big government" polititians. I think there will be a swing back to the GOP next fall.


----------



## HKTidwell (Aug 13, 2009)

Nate Riley said:


> That would be a good revolt in my opinion.  However, not all of the incumbents are for this.  Ours isn't.  I only say this because there are a few statesmen up there, that represent our interests and not the government.
> 
> I would like to see the population nationwide vote strictly based on this issue.  We would get rid of most of the "big government" polititians. I think there will be a swing back to the GOP next fall.



I too hope that We the People will show up to the polls and vote based upon the fundamental issues facing our Country.

I'm a Conservative, not a democrat or a republican.  When I use the term Conservative I do not intend for it to reflect upon the way this term is currently used but as the term should be used.  Conservative has nothing to do with religious principles or ideologies, it has to do with the basic tenants of the constitution and holding our government to these principles.  The GOP and the DP both have big spenders who probably have never read the Constitution.  And if they have read the Constitution and Bill of Rights then I highly doubt they have read any of the writings of the people who established them.  The mindset of our founders was unique and most wanted to establish a place of "freedoms".


----------



## Bryan (Aug 13, 2009)

Check out these new poll numbers..  

Very very interesting:

FOX News Poll: 52 Percent Say Town Hall Protesters Expressing Authentic Outrage - Political News - FOXNews.com


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 13, 2009)

Can anyone say "Constitutional Ammendment: 2-year Term Limit for House & Senate Members"?

It is about time to shed some of the old-timers out! No more career politicians!


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 13, 2009)

Ron Paul 2012, baby!!!


----------



## Sirius (Aug 13, 2009)

Bro. Stewart said:


> Can anyone say "Constitutional Ammendment: 2-year Term Limit for House & Senate Members"?



Isn't there something to be said of institutional memory? Dont we already have term limits called elections?


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 14, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> Ron Paul 2012, baby!!!



+1 :beer:


----------



## JTM (Aug 14, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> Ron Paul 2012, baby!!!



in the meantime... Rand Paul 2010, baby!!!

:beer:


----------



## Sirius (Aug 14, 2009)

JTM said:


> in the meantime... Rand Paul 2010, baby!!!
> 
> :beer:




For Congress? that should be a nail biter. Which I don't get. He refuses to bring home the bacon to a district that is rural and coastal, and he gets re-elected handily. Heck, after a storm a couple of years ago, another Texas congressman had to get money for those Texas counties hurt most. 

I don't get it.


----------



## HKTidwell (Aug 14, 2009)

Sirius said:


> For Congress? that should be a nail biter. Which I don't get. He refuses to bring home the bacon to a district that is rural and coastal, and he gets re-elected handily. Heck, after a storm a couple of years ago, another Texas congressman had to get money for those Texas counties hurt most.
> 
> I don't get it.



I love Ron Paul and wish we had more like him in the House.  I do not like him as a Presidential prospect.  The reason I like him is because he refuses to bring home the pork.  If the US has spare money(ie They quit wasting it on frivolous things).  Then the money could be returned to We the People and We could take care of our own, the people who need it locally.  

I am a Texan first and foremost!  I'd prefer us to keep more money here in the state instead of sending it to wasteful programs which have proven the ineptness of bureaucracy.


EDIT: I quoted you to explain why I would vote for him.  Not my Representative.


----------



## Sirius (Aug 14, 2009)

I guess it's just the oddness of the individual and the district. Most conservatives voters want their congressman to talk the talk but bring home the bacon, this is proven every time they get the GOP nomination. Kay Granger and Joe Barton is a great examples of this. 

So Obviously the voters of the 14th Congressional District of Texas like what he's doing. 

Don't get me wrong, I don't dislike him. He does make sense on a few things. I just don't see what his constituency gets so excited about.


----------



## HKTidwell (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm one of those odd people who see the John R. Carter Juvenile center here locally and get irritated that Federal money was used to build it.  

Can not agree with you more in regards to republicans saying they want their representatives to do one thing and then wanting the bacon brought home.  Thus the reason I try to make the distinction of being a Conservative and not a republican.  Some where over the years the two merged but they really didn't it just appeared that they had.


----------



## Sirius (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm sorry I'm not familiar with it- is that a TYC facility?


----------



## HKTidwell (Aug 14, 2009)

Well I guess I'm going to back track on this.  The name it is showing now is the "Williamson County Academy/Juvenile Detention Center"  I could have sworn it was named the John R. Carter Juvenile Center, but it appears I was wrong.  Anyways the principle remains the same, part of the money retained for it was grant/federal monies.

And don't get me wrong Representative Carter has done a Ton of good things just one of the things that I do not agree with is the waste of federal monies.  But I tend to disagree with alot of the political trends in all established political parties.

I do not believe it is a TYC program, strictly local.


----------



## Sirius (Aug 14, 2009)

mmmm bacon.


----------



## owls84 (Aug 14, 2009)

Sirius said:


> mmmm bacon.



Better yet Porkchop Sandwiches!!!


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 14, 2009)

Sirius said:


> Dont we already have term limits called elections?



They're not working.


----------



## Sirius (Aug 14, 2009)

I love pork chop sandwiches. 

In principle term limits sound nice. It's my belief that it will lead to an even more complacent electorate.


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 14, 2009)

Sirius said:


> I just don't see what his constituency gets so excited about.



We like the fact that he is a TRUE conservative. His staff does an excellent job of solving problems for his constituents and we'd rather be allowed to keep more of our taxes and do without the pork. Dr. Paul thinks our government should strictly abide by the Constitution and we agree with him. We need 534 more in Congress just like him!


----------



## Sirius (Aug 14, 2009)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> We like the fact that he is a TRUE conservative. His staff does an excellent job of solving problems for his constituents and we'd rather be allowed to keep more of our taxes and do without the pork. Dr. Paul thinks our government should strictly abide by the Constitution and we agree with him. We need 534 more in Congress just like him!



Well said sir. Now I know. Personally, I like the guy. He makes sense most of the time. He has some trouble divorcing the social issues from his libertarianism. But he tends to be fairly true to his word.


----------

